# Polk SR5250 Components



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

I was just looking for some good deals on ebay and came across several sets of refurbished SR5250's being sold by Polk Audio. They're starting them out at $150. There are several listings, the first ending in 1 day, the last ending in 6 days. Just search ebay for "SR5250". Here's a link for the one ending soonest SR5250 5-1/4" Component Car Speakers Polk Audio - eBay (item 230467941690 end time May-12-10 11:10:32 PDT). I'm not the seller, just thought someone might like a set


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to admit that I am a ID fan but damn do these sound good! the tweeters are worth the asking price imo. damn nice find.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

fishing for a 2nd set in case someone wants to let one go for a reasonable price...pm, please


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Just in case anyone else is looking, 
The cheapest USED ones I found are here for $300:
POLK AUDIO SR5250 GOOD CONDITION - eBay (item 270587948031 end time Jul-02-10 00:43:25 PDT)

and NEW for $420 here: Polk Audio SR5250 - 5-1/4" Component Systems - Sonic Electronix

Its a shame that they'll pretty much all be gone soon  I was hoping for a set of 6500's for a future project. There are a few sets here for $500, but money's too short for me at the moment
Polk Audio SR6500 6.5 in components


----------

